# الســـيراميك



## MODU (6 يناير 2009)

• لقد انتشرالسـيراميك فى الآونة الأخيرة على نطاق واسع وتنوعت إستخداماته بعد أن كانت مقصورة على أرضيات وحوائط الحمامات والمطابخ وأرضيات الطرقات وصالات المعيشة بصفة أساسية , ومع تطور صناعة السيراميك وتعدد مقاساته وألوانه تعددت وتنوعت إستخداماته , فأصبح يستخدم بتشكيلات مختلفة على واجهات المحلات والمراكزالتجارية والمبانى الرياضية والمستشفيات والفيلات ومحطات مترو الأنفاق وغيرها , وأماكن أخرى غير تقليدية لم يكن يستخدم فيها من قبل , وفى مصرعدة مشروعات تعد من طليعة المشروعات التى أستخدم فيها السيراميك بجرأة غيرمعهودة منها مشروع مركز طيبة التجـارى ( طيبة مول ) بمدينة نصر، وكذلك الحرية مول بميدان صلاح الدين بمصر الجديدة للمعمارى الدكتور مهندس فاروق الجوهرى أستاذ العمارة بكلية الهندسة – جامعة عين شمس

• و يعد مبنى مستشفى الهلال الأحمر بشارع رمسيس بالقاهرة أيضاً من أوائل المشروعات التى تم فيها إستخدام السيراميك بالواجهات الخارجية بالرغم من أن إستخدامه كان محدوداً حيث استخدم كإطار Frame حول فتحات النوافذ 000كما استخدم المهندس 
السيراميك بواجهات المبانى الرياضية للنادى الأهلى الجديد بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة

• ولقد كان السوق المصرى يعتمد فيما مضى على الأنواع المستوردة من السيراميك وبصفة بخاصة من أسبانيا وإيطاليا ثم أنشأت شركة الخزف والصينى التابعة للقطاع العام للدولة أولى الشركات المصرية التى خاضت مجال إنتاج السيراميك بجانب إنتاجها للخزف والصينى من أطباق وأدوات صحية وغيرها ولكن من الملاحظ أن إنتاجها لم يكن وقتئذ بالجودة المطلوبة , ومع الهجمة العمرانية فى المدن الجديدة والمناطق العشوائية وامتدادات مدينة نصر ومصر الجديدة أصبح السوق متعطشاً ومهيئاً لقيام صناعة سيراميك كبرى فى مصر فخرجت إلى النور العديد من الشركات مثل كليوباترا والجوهرة وألفا والأمير وغيرها استطاعت أن تغطى إحتياجات السوق المحلى بل وتصدر إلى الخارج 
•	والآن لايكاد يخلو مجال أومكان يخلو من استخدام السيراميك الذى يمكننا أن نلخص مميزاته وخصائصه ونختصرها فى النقاط التالية : 
ـــــــــــــ Ceramic ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
• مميزات السيراميك

o مقاومته العالية للعوامل الجوية وعدم تأثره بالشمس والغبار والماء لسـنوات طويلة .
o سهولة تنظيفه بأبسط طـرق التنظيف المعتادة وعدم الحاجة إلى أعمال صيانة كبيرة .
o تعدد تصميماته وألوانه بلا حدود يضفى لمسات جمالية ويجعله مناسباً لكافة الأزواق .
o مقاومته للكيماويات وبعض أنواعه للبرى الشـديد مما يجعله مناسباً لكافة الأغراض .
ـــــــــــــ Ceramic ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

• المكونات والمواد الداخلة فى صناعة السيراميك

تتلخص المواد الداخلة فى صناعة السيراميك والبورسلين فيما يلى :
o مواد لدنة – طينية .. كالكاؤلين والصلصال المتكور بولكلاى حوالى 50-60 %
o مواد صلبة – كرمل الكوارتز(لسليكا) والفلسبار والحجر الجيرى حوالى 40- 50 %
o ويختلف سيراميك الأرضيات عن الحوائط باختلاف نسب هذه المواد بالخلطة 
o ألوان ومواد طلاء وتمثل حوالى 5 % .

• المكونات والمواد الداخلة فى صناعة سيراميك الأرضيات
o مواد لدنة – طينية منها الكاؤلين وتمثل نسبة 25- 35 %
والصلصال المتكور وهو ما يسمى بولكلاى ويمثل نسبة 10-20 %
o مواد صلبة كرمل الكوارتز(لسليكا) بنسبة 5-30 %
فلسبار أو نفيلين سيانيت بنسبة 48- 62 %
مادة ثانوية مساعدة على الإنصهاربنسبة صفر- 3 %
o ألوان ومواد طلاء وتمثل حوالى 5 % .

• المكونات ولداخلة فى صناعة سيراميك الحوائط
o	مواد لدنة – طينية منها الكاؤلين وتمثل نسبة 25- 35 %
والصلصال المتكور وهو ما يسمى بولكلاى ويمثل نسبة 10-20 
o	مواد صلبة كرمل الكوارتز(لسليكا) بنسبة 15- 35 %
o	تالك / بيروفيلليت متفاوتة فلسبار أو نفيلين سيانيت بنسبة 4- 15 ٪
o	مادة ثانوية مساعدة على الإنصهاربنسبة صفر- 3 %
o	ألوان ومواد طلاء وتمثل حوالى 5 % .

مهندس استشارى/ محمود الحلوانى


----------



## hiba (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على البحث


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (7 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً *​


----------



## Alinajeeb (7 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخي


----------



## محمدالمحمدي (7 يناير 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## سـليمان (8 يناير 2009)

الاخ المهندس استشارى/ محمود الحلوانى
منطقتنا باردة جدا وارغب تركيب سراميك في ارضيات منزلي 
احتاج مساعدتك ومن جميع الاعضاء واهل الخبرة بتحديد لي اي الانواع من السرامك مقاومة للبرودة 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MODU (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الفاضل / سليمان ... تحية طيبة
فى المناطق الباردة يمكن استخدام أى من الحلول الثلاثة الآتية :
1- عمل شبكة من المواسير تمر بها مياه دافئة أسفل اليراميك لتدفئة المكان .
2- يمكن فرش سجاد أو موكيت على الأرضيات السيراميك فى الشتاء .
3 - استخدام الأرضيات الخشبية بدلاً من السيراميك .
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (20 يناير 2009)

اشكرك جدااااا


----------



## small_hosam (21 يناير 2009)

بالنسبه للبروده يعتبر الباركيه(الارضيات الخشبيه) من افضل الحلول


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 فبراير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات القيمه والمفيده


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير مشكور كتير


----------



## sayed266 (28 أبريل 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء 
في الأماكن البارده ينصح بتركيب بلاط سيراميك ارضيات امتصاص حوالي 6 % و يكون مط هذا ان كانت المناطق البارده لا تصل الي درجة حرارة الصفر اما اذا كانت تصل و لو احيانا يكون المناسب بلاط مطفي امتصاص اقل من 3 % و لكن تذكر مطفي وده كلام ثقة 
اخوك السيد ابراهيم 
مدير معامل بشركة سيراميك و بورسلين مصرية 
0101699627
[email protected]


----------



## sayed266 (28 أبريل 2009)

بالمناسبة انا ممكن اساعدك بالاختيار لو حضرتك من مصر 
السيد ابراهيم


----------



## sayed266 (28 أبريل 2009)

م / محمود 
التركيبة اللي حضرتك لافت النظر اليها مش مضبوطة 100 % و لكن بها اشياء صحيحة ممكن نتناقش فيها لو عايز


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (28 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## akarim (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور 
حبذا لو خليتنا نشوف انواع السيراميك وكل نوع حسب استخدامه


----------



## لجين هد (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل :13:
شكررررررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## نورالدين تو (9 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافيه شكراااااااااا


----------



## الوسام الماسى (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكوررررر يا باشا


----------



## عمراياد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم
بارك الله بك على المعلومات القيمة التي قدمتها لنا

وسؤالي هو : عن نسب ومكونات المواد الداخلة في سيراميك والبورسلين المستخدم في عوازل الجهد العالي للمحولات الكهربائية والمسلك التكنولوجي لها


كل الشكر لك وعلى طبق من ذهب​


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*---- بارك الله فيك ----*


----------



## قمر الليالي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيررا ع الموضوع

ولكن سوالي عن سيرراميك اررضيات غرف العمليات مامكوناتة وهل توجد مصانع خاصة في الدول العرربية


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الهم اجزهم عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس معتمد (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك عزيز على المعلومات القيمة 
وعندي لك سؤال
كيف يتم اختيار انواع السيراميك الجيد بين هذا الكم الهائل من الانواع من السيراميك 
اقصد قوة تحمله و نسبة استوائه لانه كما تعلم بعض الانواع يكزن غير مستوي ويظهر عيوب بالتركيب

وشكرا لك سلفا


----------



## idli (13 يناير 2011)

مشكورمشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## حسن ابو فارس (18 يناير 2011)

*حسز*

برجا افادتى باحدث طرق تركيب السراميك بالوجهات واتحمامات:14:


----------



## jirar (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فاو الجنوبي (9 فبراير 2012)

نعم الخشب هو الافضل استخداما في المناطق الباردة ....


----------



## حمدي شققي (10 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

